

Spectacle – Mac OS X's missing window tiling manager. - sergiotapia
http://spectacleapp.com/

======
sergiotapia
I work on a 27 inch iMac so here are some cool tips I use:

1\. You can map Alt+Command+DirectionKey to move the windows to the left or
right. They take either 1/4, 1/2, or 2/3 of the window on each direction key
press.

2\. You can map Shift+Alt+Command+DirectionKey to move the window to one of
the four corners of the screen. I -love- this feature. I have Firefox,
RubyMine, Terminal and a VLC movie playing on each corner of my screen.
Maximum multitasking!

\---

In the interest of alternatives there's also Slate[0] but while it's very
configurable, it's an exercise in learning yet another tool. Lots and lots of
configuration files[1]. Just use Spectacle if you want something that just
works out of the box.

[0] - [https://github.com/jigish/slate](https://github.com/jigish/slate) [1] -
[https://github.com/jigish/slate/issues/381](https://github.com/jigish/slate/issues/381)

